# USA Turnouts - Remote operation



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

Has anyone been successful in operating USA remote turnout switches using the Aristocraft ART-5475 mini accessory receiver.
If so, could you advise me on how to connect the wiring.
Thanks.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

There are slow motion drives now sold by Train-Li that can be used for this operation and are much smaller than the USA switch drives. 
Search for WA1


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks for the information Dan. I've had a look at the Train Li web site and they seem to have few other items I've been looking for as well.
The WA1 switch machine is only $39.95 and is considerably smaller than the USA trains unit. I'll order a couple and see how they work out.
Thanks again for the information.
Harvey.


----------

